# Should I be worried?



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright, not really sure if this is a problem or not because I caught him early, but...

My brother has been very unconcerned with how to treat our puppy, he says because he didn't want it that he doesn't have to take care of it... I just found Beethoven licking and Ibuprofen that my brother left so carelessly on the floor... I know Ibuprofen is toxic to dogs, but he only licked off the brown coating.. Should I be concerned? Is that enough to harm him (he's just about five pounds) or is it okay because I took it away before he got to the white part? I guess this might sound like a stupid question but I freak out a lot and I just want to make sure I'm taking the right action when it comes to taking care of him.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I would suspect he's fine, but I would be calling the vet just to make sure.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I think my biggest fear would be - how many other ibuprofen was there that he may have eaten before you found that 1?
The brown outer coating is just that, a coating, tho I don't know what it's made of, but smomething to help the medicine go down easier, so I don't think that's a real big worry. 
But you might want to go ahead & call your vet & see what he says, he can also tell you what trouble signs to watch for. 
Like I said, there's really no telling if it was just that one, or if there were more spilled on the floor.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

DJsMom said:


> I think my biggest fear would be - how many other ibuprofen was there that he may have eaten before you found that 1?
> The brown outer coating is just that, a coating, tho I don't know what it's made of, but smomething to help the medicine go down easier, so I don't think that's a real big worry.
> But you might want to go ahead & call your vet & see what he says, he can also tell you what trouble signs to watch for.
> Like I said, there's really no telling if it was just that one, or if there were more spilled on the floor.


I didn't think of that... I've been watching him all day and it seems to me he only found that one.. right now he's acting okay but if anything strange happens I'll have to call... Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

It's too late now, but next time, you can call the vet right away and they can tell you how much hydrogen peroxide to give him so he will throw up. With some things, if they throw up soon enough, there is no longer any worry. My dog ate chocolate, and a minute later I was on the phone with the vet, and 2 minutes later, after giving him the hydrogen peroxide, he threw it all up. But, call the vet first, because some things you do not want a dog throwing back up.

It's always better to phone the vet than to worry and wait and see.....


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> It's too late now, but next time, you can call the vet right away and they can tell you how much hydrogen peroxide to give him so he will throw up. With some things, if they throw up soon enough, there is no longer any worry. My dog ate chocolate, and a minute later I was on the phone with the vet, and 2 minutes later, after giving him the hydrogen peroxide, he threw it all up. But, call the vet first, because some things you do not want a dog throwing back up.
> 
> It's always better to phone the vet than to worry and wait and see.....


I'm pretty confident that was the only one... I keep a decent eye on him. He's normal right now, playing and chewing and such. He's walking fine, peeing fine.. I looked up the side effects, so I'll be keeping an eye on him. This makes me feel bad though, if he had ever gotten into a few of them, I wouldn't be able to get him to the vet.. I wouldn't even be able to run down to the store and get him some hydrogen peroxide :[


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Hydrogen peroxide is an important thing to have in the house if you have a dog. Then, if you need it, it is there. Hopefully you will never need it but, if you do, you don't have time to go to the store.....

Hmmmm, I wonder if there are any posts on DF that say what a good dog first aide kit would contain. I may do a search.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is an important thing to have in the house if you have a dog. Then, if you need it, it is there. Hopefully you will never need it but, if you do, you don't have time to go to the store.....


I'll be sure to get some tomorrow.. This is a sure warning for me to keep emergency supplies in the house for him.. And that I can't trust my older brother to watch out for anyone but himself -_- I'm sure he's unaware that Ibuprofen is bad for dogs but at the same time he should know to be more careful where he leaves his stuff... I will have to do examinations in the morning of the floor to make sure this never happens again!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Beethoven said:


> I'll be sure to get some tomorrow.. This is a sure warning for me to keep emergency supplies in the house for him.. And that I can't trust my older brother to watch out for anyone but himself -_- I'm sure he's unaware that Ibuprofen is bad for dogs but at the same time he should know to be more careful where he leaves his stuff... I will have to do examinations in the morning of the floor to make sure this never happens again!


Good luck, I still have this battle with my 17 year old daughter, she is the one who left the chocolate where he could get it....
We have since set up a fine system which is working to keep her thinking of the dog's welfare...but I am her Mom, I don't think you can do this with a brother.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

the coating of the pill is just a sugar coating


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Good luck, I still have this battle with my 17 year old daughter, she is the one who left the chocolate where he could get it....
> We have since set up a fine system which is working to keep her thinking of the dog's welfare...but I am her Mom, I don't think you can do this with a brother.


Yea, I honestly doubt it. Being the younger sister, he has never taken me seriously. When my puppy had pneumonia and I thought he had a seizure, I had to ARGUE with him just so he would take me to the animal hospital which is no more than ten minutes away.. He is very, very selfish, and I guess I now have to not only do my part as a responsible pet owner, but his part as well.


----------



## hsieh (Mar 7, 2009)

years ago my dog was found chewing on an ant trap (ant poison). i tried the hydrogen peroxide thing. it is very difficult to get them to swallow it you basically have to force it down them and once you start you can't stop till they throw up. it was quite an ordeal for both of us but mostly for her (poor thing).


----------

